# Synthetic stock buffing scratches out



## Who-Rah (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a Rem 700 and the black synthetic stock has some minor scratches. How do I get these out without causing the spot to become lighter and more noticeable? This is not a H&S stock or hogue stock, just plain old synthetic.
This is the best forum around so I know someone has some ideas. Maybe Steel wool, armour all ???
Thanks for the help


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 21, 2010)

There's nothing that will get scratches out of plastic and leave the spot matching the rest of the stock. Most synthetic stocks have a texture that was imparted from the forms in the injection molding process and I've never read of anyway to match it. 

Since this is just a factory synthetic stock I'd put those scratches to use buy adding more through a steel wool or 220/120 grit sand paper and camo paint that puppy.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 24, 2010)

Is is more than llikely just a remington injected stock, and
it is going to be hard to do without leaving an off colored spot.  What I would do it get a tube of bondo type filler,
fill the scratches and let dry  overnight, then litely sand to
get smooth.  May take more than one coat to get it all filled
and smoothed out perfectly, then paint over it.  It is plastic so it can be painted easily and any color you want it


----------



## Who-Rah (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. This is great help


----------



## Wheels (Jan 29, 2010)

Pictures of the stock would help to see this scratch. Anyway, after filling the scratch and lightly sanding or cutting away as much of the filler as possible on  the scratch only-- you can also touch up this with a permanment majic marker, then wiping it down to take the shine out. Again without seeing the scratch I don't know the severity of the damage. I have had some success doing this and using masking tape to avoid damage to other areas


----------



## Who-Rah (Jan 29, 2010)

*scratches*

Bill thanks for the tip. The scratches aren't very deep just surface for the most part. I like the masking tape idea and I will use it with some steel wool to see if that improves the texture. I've heard armour all is good to make the synthetic stock look better or new. Just leary it would slip out of my hands if the armour all reacted with moisture. Any ideas?


----------



## Wheels (Jan 30, 2010)

I would recommend something like Simple Green diluted and a sponge to clean the stock. Putting armour-all on your stock will make it look better--just remember it penetrates into the fibers and is extremely difficult to remove and if you need to retouch again -this is going to be a real problem- nothing will want to stick. If you deciede to paint , clean with alchol  then acetone. Good luck!


----------



## Sharps40 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mix up a small batch of acraglas gel with the black dye.  Daub it on the scratches.  From time to time as it sets over an hour or so, daub it with your finger to pull it up/smush it over/give it some texture.  When completly set, knock off the gloss with a bit of fine steel wool if it's too shiney.


----------

